# Cubing World Season 5



## Noahaha (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey everyone! It's been a long time coming, but I'm excited to announce the fifth season of Cubing World. We have a bunch of fresh faces and loads of interesting content this season. The season starts on Monday and will be 11 weeks long, with member videos every weekday and guest videos every Sunday. I will make a post every Monday with the previous week's videos. If you like our content, please subscribe.

Here is the trailer for Season 5:







If you want to become a member of our channel for Season 6, please fill out an application here or send me a PM.


----------



## burradi1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## moralsh (Feb 23, 2014)

can't wait!

You guys are awesome.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't wait! Your channel is awesome!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 23, 2014)

I love Drew's reaction in that video.


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome, looking forward to it


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd be looking forward to it. Drew's reaction to his solve was awesome


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 23, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Drew's reaction to his solve was awesome



The full reaction is even better.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 3, 2014)

*Season 5 Week 1 (Introduction Week) Videos:*

Monday: Drew Brads Introduction
Tuesday: SirWaffle Introcduction
Wednesday: Kit Clement Introduction
Thursday: Erik Johnson Introduction
Friday: Antoine Cantin Introduction
Saturday: Oliver Frost Introduction
Sunday: DarioRubik Introduction

Note that there are seven videos because it is introduction week. Most weeks will have five weekday videos and a Guest Sunday.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm going to stop posting the videos in this thread because I'm too lazy to and it doesn't really serve any purpose. 

If you guys haven't seen our new website yet, please check it out: http://www.cubingworld.com/

It lets you search for videos by author and by topic, so it's useful if you're looking for a specific thing.


----------



## Noahaha (May 14, 2014)

Hey guys, Season 5 is coming to a close soon, and we are looking for some experienced cubers to take part in the upcoming sixth season. If you are interested and willing to make four or five videos within the next two months, fill out an application here: http://www.cubingworld.com/contact.php


----------



## Coolster01 (May 14, 2014)

I signed up!  I just realized how little material I have on my channel teaching 2x2 stuff (I have other walkthrough solves for other events, but not my WR event xD). It's good that I didn't waste my ideas I had in mind because now I can do it all on cubingworld if possible! Also, I have a few feet videos in mind if you want your channel to be complete with more events (but I have 4 2x2 ones if you don't want feet).


----------



## Noahaha (May 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I signed up!



Just to be clear, filling out an application does not guarantee you a spot on the next season. I will contact you (and everyone else who applies) once the applications have been reviewed by the committee.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 20, 2014)

We are having our season 5 contest now, if anyone's interested:


----------

